
Advantages of monolithic version control - Tomte
http://danluu.com/monorepo/
======
pipu
I find discussions on this topic highly interesting. Thank you for this piece.

I myself summarized Google engineers' reasoning behind the monorepo decision.
It may be found here [https://www.extreg.com/blog/2017/02/googles-ultra-large-
scal...](https://www.extreg.com/blog/2017/02/googles-ultra-large-scale-
monolithic-source-code-repository/) and it's based on this original article
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-
store...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2016/7/204032-why-google-stores-
billions-of-lines-of-code-in-a-single-repository/fulltext)

